# Attention- DC meet up gang!  Important update!



## terri

For those of you who have been wondering about DC hotel accommodations, we have found a great deal! 

After looking at several in-town hotels and weighing the pros and cons of price vs. convenience, we thought it would be in the groups best interest to go with as low a rate, in as nice a hotel, as we could find. 

We have settled on the Washington Dulles Marriott Suites, adjacent to Dulles International Airport. For those of you driving into DC, this should make the hotel easy to find. For those of you flying into Dulles, there is a direct free shuttle service right to the hotel. 

There are on-site restaurants, and several others within walking distance. Their Lobby Lounge seems specially made to function as a general meet-up place. :thumbup: The rooms are all suites, with separate living areas, and start at just $89USD a night. Anyone with a AAA membership can get a further discount on that rate. 

Obviously, this is just a suggestion for your consideration  but, we would love to have as many people as possible staying in one place. A few of us have already booked rooms, so I encourage you to check it out, and make your reservations soon! 

We are going to have a great time!


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> For those of you who have been wondering about DC hotel accommodations, we have found a great deal!
> 
> After looking at several in-town hotels and weighing the pros and cons of price vs. convenience, we thought it would be in the groups best interest to go with as low a rate, in as nice a hotel, as we could find.
> 
> We have settled on the Washington Dulles Marriott Suites, adjacent to Dulles International Airport. For those of you driving into DC, this should make the hotel easy to find. For those of you flying into Dulles, there is a direct free shuttle service right to the hotel.
> 
> There are on-site restaurants, and several others within walking distance. Their Lobby Lounge seems specially made to function as a general meet-up place. :thumbup: The rooms are all suites, with separate living areas, and start at just $89USD a night. Anyone with a AAA membership can get a further discount on that rate.
> 
> Obviously, this is just a suggestion for your consideration  but, we would love to have as many people as possible staying in one place. A few of us have already booked rooms, so I encourage you to check it out, and make your reservations soon!
> 
> We are going to have a great time!



But how far is that from in town, and what will we be doing for transportation? Will we need to rent cars?


----------



## terri

We'll be buddying up with each other, no doubt. I'm thinking there might be a small caravan from there into town!  Per the site, it's only about a 15-20 minute drive in. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> We'll be buddying up with each other, no doubt. I'm thinking there might be a small caravan from there into town!  Per the site, it's only about a 15-20 minute drive in. :thumbup:




So..I don't need to worry to terribly much about figuring out transportation yet?


----------



## Chase

Quite a few people have talked about driving in and a few others have already planned to rent cars. Hopefully we can implement a buddy system as much as possible. Unfortunately, trying to organize any major group transportation is going to be too difficult. 

If anyone is planning to stay there with us and will have a car with some spare seats, please let everyone know. Please coordinate with each other as best you can.

Also, please don't feel like you MUST stay with us. It will be fun to have people together, but stay where you are most comfortable!

Looking forward to meeting you all in D.C.!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, all this is a bit late for the Schleiffers since they have already booked themselves into the Arlington Days Inn... Ah well.


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, all this is a bit late for the Schleiffers since they have already booked themselves into the Arlington Days Inn... Ah well.


 Booked solid, no hope of switching?


----------



## LaFoto

Erm.... not tonight. No. Husband away. Business trip.


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Erm.... not tonight. No. Husband away. Business trip.


It might be worth a try when he gets home. Like Chase was saying, it will be fun to have lots of us at one place, but if you're locked in, I think we'll still find a way to socialize!


----------



## Chase

Please all keep in mind that this is just where some of us have decided to stay, it isn't anything "official" and transportation will need to be figured out if you decide to stay there with us. Obviously, we'd love to have you there with us, but convenience should be the first concern when you are choosing where to stay.


----------



## ShutteredEye

YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!

How quickly things change!!

All I have to do is install flooring in my living room and my wife will grant me a hall pass to come on the trip!!!

I plan on staying at this hotel, and I also plan on flying into Dulles.  So, I will be without a vehicle.  If anyone has an open seat I'd love to confirm that, and call dibs.

Also, I'm going to need to split a suite with someone, taking applications for a roomie!  

SOOOOO excited now!!!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!
> 
> How quickly things change!!
> 
> All I have to do is install flooring in my living room and my wife will grant me a hall pass to come on the trip!!!
> 
> I plan on staying at this hotel, and I also plan on flying into Dulles.  So, I will be without a vehicle.  If anyone has an open seat I'd love to confirm that, and call dibs.
> 
> Also, I'm going to need to split a suite with someone, taking applications for a roomie!
> 
> SOOOOO excited now!!!




*does happy dance*


----------



## hobbes28

Just thought I'd add this for the anxious ones of us


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm thinking I might stay somewhere else closer to town. A quick search with Google Maps tells me it's about 20 miles from the White House (it was the first DC address I could think of). I'd rather be somewhere actually inside downtown DC (the Mariott is actually in Virginia), and within more of a walking distance.


----------



## hobbes28

*Newest update!!!*  I have been on the phone and computer all week trying to get us tours and one of the first ones are set up for Friday, April 7th at 1:30PM for up to sixteen people.  We've been set up for a personal tour of the Capitol by Senator Gregg of New Hampshire so if you'd like to come along or are able to come along, just reply here or shoot me a PM and I'll add you to the list.

Keep in mind this is a tour and a description of said tour and not an invitation to talk politics.


----------



## terri

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> *Newest update!!!* I have been on the phone and computer all week trying to get us tours and one of the first ones are set up for Friday, April 7th at 1:30PM for up to sixteen people. We've been set up for a personal tour of the Capitol by Senator Gregg of New Hampshire so if you'd like to come along or are able to come along, just reply here or shoot me a PM and I'll add you to the list.
> 
> Keep in mind this is a tour and a description of said tour and not an invitation to talk politics.


That is totally awesome!!  Count me and Brad in!


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'm in for 1.

Also, who is coming in town Thursday night, the 6th?  Anyone staying at the hotel that night?  I need a roomie!  I don't snore (much,) and I shower (occasionally.)


----------



## hobbes28

Okay.  We still have seven spots left for the tour so if you were waiting to sign up, it's a good time.


----------



## Corry

I would, but we haven't made our reservations yet.  If there are spots left when we do (will try to get this done SOON) we probably will.


----------



## Corry

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT! WE'RE GOIN TO DC!!!!!!!!!!!! Just made our hotel reservations (the one listed in this thread) and got our plane tickets!!! We'll be arriving at Dulles at 10...something in the morning...I'll have to check again.  Erik and I DO WANT TO DO THAT TOUR!!!   I'M GOIN TO DC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry

Oh yeah...so...I need to know if anyone else who isn't already booked in a car is going to be staying at this hotel?  Cuz it looks as though we'll need to rent a car, and it'll be cheaper if we carpool and split the cost!


----------



## hobbes28

So that makes five spots left on the tour. 

If some folks want to rent a car, just let me know and I can give my discount code to you, via PM, and save you some green.  I think it would've cost us about $120 to rent a van for the entire weekend.


----------



## LaFoto

The Schleiffers will try to make it in time, but since we are leaving New York on that very 7th and need to book ourselves into our hotel in Arlington first, I really don't know if we can make all that until 1:30 p.m. (???) Even if we get up early, we won't be leaving any sooner than 9 a.m. I would guess, which means how long before we even arrive? Sounds utopic ... the more I think about it. Which is a pity. I'd love to take that singular chance, but...... oh well.


----------



## Corry

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So that makes five spots left on the tour.
> 
> If some folks want to rent a car, just let me know and I can give my discount code to you, via PM, and save you some green.  I think it would've cost us about $120 to rent a van for the entire weekend.



I think a bunch of us renting a van would be a great idea.  Split that $$ up between several people, and it's pocket change!


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think a bunch of us renting a van would be a great idea.  Split that $$ up between several people, and it's pocket change!



I'd chip in for a van.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I rented a mini-van yesterday for Dollar the cost was the same an economy car for most other places, I fly in early on Wednesday and maybe make the drive to Gettysburg or Baltimore or Annapolis or etc not sure yet


----------



## Chase

Are you staying at the Marriott with us, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Chase said:
			
		

> Are you staying at the Marriott with us, Jeff?



  Thats my plan, but I still need to book the room, and Robert if you still need a room I can share one


----------



## ShutteredEye

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Thats my plan, but I still need to book the room, and Robert if you still need a room I can share one



Jeff, I'm interested, what are your arrival/departure plans?


----------



## hobbes28

Ahhh...1 Month, 1 Week and 2 days left....


----------



## JonMikal

hey Aubrey, any tickets left? i'd like to see the inside of the Capitol :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Ahhh...1 Month, 1 Week and 2 days left....



But who's counting


----------



## hobbes28

Yeah, you've never seen inside the Capitol.... 

There are three left.  If you want to come and bring the whole family fam, just let me know beforehand so I can see about getting more.


----------



## JonMikal

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you've never seen inside the Capitol....
> 
> There are three left. If you want to come and bring the whole family fam, just let me know beforehand so I can see about getting more.


 
thanks, but i think most everyone is tired of it. still, scoob and i would like to come along with you guys. linda is still undecided about the meet-up.


----------



## Chase

I wanna goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....

Don't forget to get the AAA discount at the Marriott if either of you guys have a membership. Knocks it down to 70 something a night!


----------



## Unimaxium

I might possibly be interested in the capitol trip if there are any tickets left. I've been there once, but only to one Senator's office (high school field trip thingy). I guess it would be nice to see more of it.

Any ideas on how the lighting will be in there? Always gotta think about the photography, ya know! 

I hope they even allow cameras


----------



## hobbes28

If you'd like to come, I can bump up our number a bit.  I guess I can have empty seats.

The tour rules say that we aren't supposed to take pictures inside the Capitol but the folks in my Senator's office were kind enough to tell us that we are allowed to bring cameras in being that we are a photography forum.  There are some rules, though, posted on the Capitol's website that we all have to follow on the tour, short of the camera one.  I don't think we can carry the bags in...  I'll get the official rules here soon and post them for all to see.


----------



## kelox

I'd like to get in on this as well. Let me know if a seat is left to be had.


----------



## JonMikal

Aubrey, please don't go out of your way to get more tickets on our account. i would prefer you use them for those who have never had an opportunity to see it.

i heard today that the cherry blossoms are on schedule...meaning our meet-up is will be on the tail end of their peak blooming...so we should be fine. :thumbup:  we've had unseasonably warm weather lately and now it's going to cool down again. much more of this erratic weather pattern and the blossoms will bloom early. hopefully mother nature cooperate. i also read lately that our region is due a late snow to the north. again, if we're lucky, it will stay well to the north of us. pack accordingly.


----------



## Unimaxium

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i heard today that the cherry blossoms are on schedule...meaning our meet-up is will be on the tail end of their peak blooming...so we should be fine. :thumbup:



That sounds awesome. I hope this will be like the NYC meetup when we caught Central Park in pretty much its last week of good foliage for the year. (too bad you couldn't come, but I have a feeling DC is gonna make up for it )


----------



## hobbes28

it's no trouble whatsoever John.... I've already bumped the number up 

Kelox, you're good too.


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase

Getting closer, too!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Buying my plane tickets right now.....


----------



## hobbes28

Chase said:
			
		

> Getting closer, too!




I'm such a nerd that I put a countdown timer on the bottom of my travel page in my galleries. :nerd:


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'm going to DC!!!

Flying in Thurs evening arriving around 5:45pm on AA flight 1720.  And I leave out 12:20 pm on Sunday on AA flight 5299.  

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Chase

Mind me asking what you paid for it?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Chase said:
			
		

> Mind me asking what you paid for it?


$269.39 out the door.

That deal was available on CheapTickets (who I used,) Expedia ($269), and Hotwire ($277).

There were multiple seats available on both flights.

The flight out there is nonstop.  The return flight has a 3 hour layover in St. Louis, and then you take AA flight 1569 into DFW arriving 6:30pm.


----------



## Chase

Ok, so about what I've been looking at... cool, thanks!


----------



## JonMikal

geez, all this expense _JUST_ to come see me :blushing:


----------



## Calliope

JonMikal said:
			
		

> geez, all this expense _JUST_ to come see me :blushing:


 
PUH-LEASE!!  You're the reason everyone is hesitant to purchase their tickets...  and the reason I'm not going!  :er:


----------



## kelox

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> it's no trouble whatsoever John.... I've already bumped the number up
> 
> Kelox, you're good too.


Thanks bro.


----------



## terri

Rhetorical question.....how much fun are we going to have....? :mrgreen: 

Kelox! I'm so glad you'll be with us on Friday, too!


----------



## kelox

terri said:
			
		

> Rhetorical question.....how much fun are we going to have....? :mrgreen:
> 
> Kelox! I'm so glad you'll be with us on Friday, too!


I think this will be a grand time had by all.
Me too!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

we are going to have fun, yet lots of it too


----------



## Insomniac

I tried to read all 55 post, but my A.D.D. kicked in. You guys are coming to my neck of the woods, great! I couldn't figure out where most of you are staying, but your best bet would be to stay near a metro station, whether in Va, DC or Md, they are easy to use and reach out well into Va and Md. I wish I had a big car or van, I'd be happy to pick some of you up, but my pickup sucks as far as room goes, especially since I'm sure no one wants to put thier camera gear in the bed. I guess as the date comes closer more pepole will know where they will be and where they will be meeting up. Hope to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Corry

Ok...so...it's getting close...I think we need to nail down a transportation plan...

I've never rented a car, or driven in DC...so...some input, anyone?


----------



## hobbes28

We're planning on taking the School bus down but all of those seats are already spoken for.  Renting a car in DC is moderate if you rent it from any place in VA.  I don't know why it's cheaper than MD or DC, but it usually works out that way.  Driving around DC isn't too bad.  Finding parking can sometimes be a task in itself but you can also park out of town and take the Metro in which we may be doing some of the times.  All in all, a good map and co-pilot and getting around the area is a snap.  At least as far as I can remember.


----------



## Corry

I'd much rather not rent a car at all...but it's looking like that's totally not an option.   When planning this originally, we were all staying in DC, and weren't lookin at renting a car at all.  I wish thee was another option.


----------



## Chase

I thought there was a chance of you guys catching a ride with Jeff?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Hmmm, I thought we were looking into public transportation?  And if not that thought we were planning on renting a van or car or something?  I'd be up for chipping in on that....


----------



## Chase

I think we'll be looking into possibly taking the metro to DC, but we still have to get from the hotel to the metro station, fun fun!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I thought we were looking into public transportation?  And if not that thought we were planning on renting a van or car or something?  I'd be up for chipping in on that....



There had been a little banter back and forth about renting a car or a van...I'm all for chipping in and sharing..I'd much rather do that that than rent one alone.    One big thing that worries me is....we'll be arriving at Dulles at about 11am Friday...if Erik and I were to rent our own car, get checked into the hotel and all that...I don't think there is any possibility of us getting to the capitol tour on time.  We're really REALLY wanting to go on that, too.  I think the van is a great idea...but...who else is staying at that hotel??  If it's just Erik, me, Jeff, and Robert, then a car would be fine, wouldn't it? 

So...lets get some names here! Who is staying at the Marriott, and who is going to need transportation?


----------



## hobbes28

We're staying at the Marriott.


----------



## ceecookie

Hahaha if i ever have the chance to meet u i must spent 2 days  flying to DC and back and will be very jetlagged..
im at the other side of the world:hugs:


----------



## ShutteredEye

I'm staying at the Marriott, sharing a room with Jeff.  I can look into renting a car if need be, but I'd prefer to chip in with someone else.


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> I'm staying at the Marriott, sharing a room with Jeff.  I can look into renting a car if need be, but I'd prefer to chip in with someone else.




Well, if no one else that's staying at the Marriott needs a car, the four of us could split one...but you guys are getting there a day before us..would you guys be able to do the actual renting, and we'll put in our share?


----------



## Alison

Aubrey and I are driving and we've got Terri, Brad, Chase and Mrs. Chase in our truck (plus ourselves and the baby).


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well, if no one else that's staying at the Marriott needs a car, the four of us could split one...but you guys are getting there a day before us..would you guys be able to do the actual renting, and we'll put in our share?



That sounds like it could work.  I'll PM Jeff and see what his thoughts are.


----------



## Corry

Sweet!


----------



## LaFoto

Let me tell you once again that the Schleiffers shall arrive at Washington DC, or Arlington first, respectively, on that very Friday, 7 April, at some point in time during the day (we'll only be leaving NYC in the morning of that Friday), by rental car, and we'll first book ourselves into our hotel, the Days Inn Arlington, 2201 Arlington Blvd. in Arlington, Tel.: 703-525-0300.

From there we can go into Washington by Metro, but I am sure we won't make it in time for the Capitol Tour (which is a pity but can now no longer be helped). 

So what is going to be the next meet-up point. Where?
And when?


----------



## ceecookie

i was wondering did u guys ever have an international meetup in Asia?


----------



## LaFoto

That has not been planned yet, but India would one day - in a faraway future - be the place to meet, I think. But we will all have to save and save and save and save for that, and since you always wish for new photographic equipment the further you develop, the harder it is to save and save and save and save... see?


----------



## Mansi

LaFoto said:
			
		

> That has not been planned yet, but India would one day - in a faraway future ....


 wooooohooo.. love ya corrina :hugs: 
someday yes... and i shall make it to one of the uk meets in the near future!
you guys have a great time in DC


----------



## ShutteredEye

Mansi said:
			
		

> wooooohooo.. love ya corrina :hugs:
> someday yes... and i shall make it to one of the uk meets in the near future!
> you guys have a great time in DC



Hopefully I'll be able to make both of those as well!  I'd love to see India through your eyes Mansi!!!!


----------



## terri

Alison said:
			
		

> Aubrey and I are driving and we've got Terri, Brad, Chase and Mrs. Chase in our truck (plus ourselves and the baby).


And the gear. Don't forget the camera gear. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Let me tell you once again that the Schleiffers shall arrive at Washington DC, or Arlington first, respectively, on that very Friday, 7 April, at some point in time during the day (we'll only be leaving NYC in the morning of that Friday), by rental car, and we'll first book ourselves into our hotel, the Days Inn Arlington, 2201 Arlington Blvd. in Arlington, Tel.: 703-525-0300.
> 
> From there we can go into Washington by Metro, but I am sure we won't make it in time for the Capitol Tour (which is a pity but can now no longer be helped).
> 
> So what is going to be the next meet-up point. Where?
> And when?


Our tour starts at 1:30 and we think it will run for an hour, maybe 90 minutes if it doesn't start right at 1:30. ?? Don't know for certain. Since it doesn't look like Corry and Erik can make it, maybe you all should decide where you'd like to meetup (someplace nearby the Capitol)? That way some of you will be grouped together already, and we can come find you when we leave. Is 3-3:30 realistic? What do you think?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Is this the appropriate place to put down things that we'd REALLY like to get shots of?

If so, the Korean war memorial is high on my list, aside from the other obvious things.


----------



## JonMikal

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Is this the appropriate place to put down things that we'd REALLY like to get shots of?
> 
> If so, *the Korean war memorial is high on my list*, aside from the other obvious things.


 
go at night with a pod!


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> go at night with a pod!



That was my hope!


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> And the gear. Don't forget the camera gear. :mrgreen:



Shoot...hmm....do they make anything bigger than the Suburban....might be a tight fit with all the gear :scratch: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes

I packed my new camera case last night. Afterward realist I packed way to much stuff, gone try tonight to cut it down and get the stuff it in a smaller bag, and but the accessories in with my socks, The Hoglas & Len Baby are going to miss DC also maybe Baby Gray


----------



## terri

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I packed my new camera case last night. Afterward realist I packed way to much stuff, gone try tonight to cut it down and get the stuff it in a smaller bag, and but the accessories in with my socks, The Hoglas & Len Baby are going to miss DC* also maybe Baby Gray*


oh....and I wanted to meet the Baby Gray...  I'm sure we would have gotten to be friends.... sniffle


----------



## Jeff Canes

terri said:
			
		

> oh....and I wanted to meet the Baby Gray...  I'm sure we would have gotten to be friends.... sniffle


I was able to fit it in my backpack


----------



## terri

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I was able to fit it in my backpack


:cheer:


----------



## ShutteredEye

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I packed my new camera case last night. Afterward realist I packed way to much stuff, gone try tonight to cut it down and get the stuff it in a smaller bag, and but the accessories in with my socks, The Hoglas & Len Baby are going to miss DC also maybe Baby Gray



See, that's the beauty of being poor.  I don't have very much gear to pack, LOL!!


----------



## terri

I'm poor because, between the two of us, we _do_ have pretty good gear.  It'll get you one way or the other, Robert!

I'm now thinking hard about what to bring and what to leave behind. I surely don't want to do what I was doing in Bryce: we were doing some strenuous hiking with 5 cameras between us, plus tripod. :blushing: 

I have to strip it down, and they are all staring at me with puppydog eyes.


----------



## Unimaxium

OK guys, I'm now officially booked at the Marriott 

I plan to arrive by train on Saturday morning and I'll leave Sunday evening (I can't come friday because I'll be returning from a trip to Italy on that day (which also means I might be very jetlagged when I'm in DC hehe)).

Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Chase

Awesome!


----------



## Corry

Yaaaay! Awesome Uni!


----------



## Jeff Canes

that a good thing


----------



## ShutteredEye

Yay!  Added a couple pieces of equipment just for this trip.  I picked up a Tamrac Expedition 5 back pack--I can carry the tripod with me now, hands free!!!

Also got a Canon 24mm 2.8 from Ebay in the mail yesterday!  I've shot 3 frames with it so far just to make sure it was in working order, but so far, it looks like a good one!!

I leave two weeks from today!!!!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Yay!  Added a couple pieces of equipment just for this trip.  I picked up a Tamrac Expedition 5 back pack--I can carry the tripod with me now, hands free!!!
> 
> Also got a Canon 24mm 2.8 from Ebay in the mail yesterday!  I've shot 3 frames with it so far just to make sure it was in working order, but so far, it looks like a good one!!
> 
> I leave two weeks from today!!!!



I added some equipment for the trip, too!  Still waiting for them to come in though...should be soon!  I got a polarizer and step up ring, and new data storage thingy to unload my CF Card onto, and an OP/Tech S.O.S. Camera bag strap! And I leave two weeks from TOMMORROW!!!! FIFTEEN DAYS!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Congrats on the new equipment!

I have a dc inverter that plugs into the cig lighter in a car.  Do you guys think I should bring it so we can have batteries percolating while we are out and about?

I'm gonna need to go back to the cars after every 2 gig or so to dump to my laptop, LOL!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new equipment!
> 
> I have a dc inverter that plugs into the cig lighter in a car.  Do you guys think I should bring it so we can have batteries percolating while we are out and about?
> 
> I'm gonna need to go back to the cars after every 2 gig or so to dump to my laptop, LOL!



Congrats on your equipment, too!

I'd think it would be a good idea to bring it...I bought another battery (so I have three in all) just for the trip, cuz I'm afraid of running out..I'm tempted to buy a fourth one!


----------



## LaFoto

terri said:
			
		

> Our *tour starts at 1:30* and we think it will run for an hour, maybe 90 minutes if it doesn't start right at 1:30. ?? Don't know for certain. Since it doesn't look like Corry and Erik can make it, maybe you all should decide where you'd like to meetup (someplace *nearby the Capitol*)? That way some of you will be grouped together already, and we can come find you when we leave. Is *3-3:30 realistic*? What do you think?


 
Well, 1:30h is unrealistic, I should think...
...but to be meeting with some "late-comers" right on the steps to the Capitol (assuming it has some, but something tells me it does) sounds realistic, and so does 3 or 3:30h, I should guess.

If all fails, I got Aubrey's and also Alison's mobile phone number, so we can find out where you all are in case we don't even make 3 or 3:30h. I wouldn't mind if you maybe waited a bit right by the Capitol (and took crazy pics of each other or so... ?) in case we should not be there right by 3 or 3:30h. Does that sound do-able?


----------



## hobbes28

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, 1:30h is unrealistic, I should think...
> ...but to be meeting with some "late-comers" right on the steps to the Capitol (assuming it has some, but something tells me it does) sounds realistic, and so does 3 or 3:30h, I should guess.
> 
> If all fails, I got Aubrey's and also Alison's mobile phone number, so we can find out where you all are in case we don't even make 3 or 3:30h. I wouldn't mind if you maybe waited a bit right by the Capitol (and took crazy pics of each other or so... ?) in case we should not be there right by 3 or 3:30h. Does that sound do-able?



I was thinking about laying out a makeshift schedule for where people will be and when so we can have some meetup points.  I'll be getting with some of the local folks too so we can figure some things out.  In front of the Capitol seemed to be a good place to meetup the last time I was there but a lot could've changed since then.  I'd also like to do up some maps of the areas so we're all reading from the same book.  It's easy for me to forget that a lot of the people may not be as familiar with DC as others and it's really easy for me to say let's meet here and nobody really know how to get there.  :lmao:  There will be a lot more to come this weekend.


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> Our tour starts at 1:30 and we think it will run for an hour, maybe 90 minutes if it doesn't start right at 1:30. ?? Don't know for certain. Since it doesn't look like Corry and Erik can make it, maybe you all should decide where you'd like to meetup (someplace nearby the Capitol)? That way some of you will be grouped together already, and we can come find you when we leave. Is 3-3:30 realistic? What do you think?



Hey...I missed this somehow...Corry and Erik will be there...never said we wouldn't...our plan arrives just before 11, and Jeff is picking us up right from the airport...


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey...I missed this somehow...Corry and Erik will be there...never said we wouldn't...our plan arrives just before 11, and Jeff is picking us up right from the airport...


Oh, I thought I saw in some other thread that you weren't thinking you could get there in time - probably before the transportation issues got settled. It ain't no big thang. 

A simple map with a few designated meeting places sounds like a great idea. :thumbup: Keep us from wandering too far astray.


----------

